# Katy, TX area???



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just recently moved to Katy, Tx from the east side of Houston and was wondering where everyone rides around here. I don't know anyone on this side of town so i'm lookin for some ppl that like to ride. I'M HAVIN WITHDRAWLS!!! :aargh4:


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

I live in Magnolia, not to far from you.You will have to drive atleast an hour to go anywhere good IMO..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

drive down 90 everyonce and awhile how are those trails near the san jacinto ????


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Walker they are not worth a d*mn unless your into deep water, swampy bottoms, trail riding through woods, wide open muuuuddddyyy pipelines, hill climbs, big crowds, loud music, blinky-blinky lights, heavily modified popo's, brutes, grizz's, kitty cats etc., and lots of BSin' while drinkin' cold beer.


----------



## bigbrute09 (Mar 10, 2009)

sounds like a place for me


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Dang, TX4PLAY could not of said it any better


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I second that, Great job describin 90 Chris!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sounds like my kinda place ... haven't been riding since mud nats got a new job been workin **** near everyday since may have to get together and have and texas ride somewhere i'm about 3 to 4 hours from houston


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

mudboots said:


> I live in Magnolia, not to far from you.You will have to drive atleast an hour to go anywhere good IMO..


Where abouts are you talkin about?


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

we do need to have a texas ride


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, make a weekend out of it, count me in


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

we are riding next weekend at mudd creek in jacksonville tx that is the weekend of 6/6-6/7


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lucky. dang lucky.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well to early for me to say i will most definatly be there cause of work schedule but if i dont have to work count me in and might bring a few friends .....


----------

